
Ask HN: What Is Your Favorite Quote? - ThomPete
One quote that you think is better than any other quote.
======
ThomPete
_" Never accept a no from someone who doesn't have the power to say yes"_ —
Eleanor Roosevelt

------
kaikai
_" When someone shows you who they are, believe them the first time."_

-Maya Angelou

------
5555624
"Any time you have an opportunity to make a difference in this world and you
don't, then you are wasting your time on Earth." -Roberto Clemente

